# Potential Buy, Thoughts?



## Aesthetic

Here he is, the owner doesn't say much. I won't buy without a ride and what not. How does he look to you guys?

quarter horse for sale


----------



## Aesthetic

Or this guy right here. He's the one i'm REALLY looking forward to hearing back from. 
Horse for sale 8yr old dash for cash updated


----------



## EponaLynn

Aesthetic said:


> Here he is, the owner doesn't say much. I won't buy without a ride and what not. How does he look to you guys?
> 
> quarter horse for sale


He looks a bit like a stallion to me, and his thick neck adds to my thought - plus who ties a horses head to the roof (at least that's what it looks like in the second picture). 

He could be a great horse but you'd have to check him out.


----------



## Aesthetic

EponaLynn said:


> He looks like a stallion to me, and his thick neck adds to my thought - plus who ties a horses head to the roof (at least that's what it looks like).
> 
> He could be a great horse but I'd question what I mentioned above.


It's definitely a little weird, I always check for their nads when I go see them in person! Though the lack of information on him makes me want to be extra cautious.


----------



## EponaLynn

Aesthetic said:


> Or this guy right here. He's the one i'm REALLY looking forward to hearing back from.
> Horse for sale 8yr old dash for cash updated


His back looks a little long to me.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal

if i had to choose between the two i would go for the paint. he looks much nicer than the sorrel.


----------



## smrobs

The first one looks like a stud to me too...and I doubt he's a registered QH with that coloring. He appears to be calf kneed and his shoulder is a bit upright. He's pretty straight through his hind end too.

The second does appear to be pretty long through his back, but that could just be the angle of the pictures. The thing that raises red flags to me about that one is that "he's got a lot of power" and the fact that the owner claims to be training him for barrels. That, to me, hints that he might be pretty hot blooded/chargey.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

No way that sorrel is 16.3hh, even if the guy riding him is 6'3". I'd believe 15.2-15.3hh, but definitely not 16.3hh. That right there kind of makes me wary of the seller. I don't know...just a red flag for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

First horse looks like he may be owned by a charro. They have a thing about tying horse's heads up like that. He looks like he would be a good horse, he may be hot if he is a charro horse but that would mostly be feed related.

The second horse is LONG! Like bus long.


----------



## Aesthetic

I'm looking for a hot horse, I'm a rider who likes a challenge and plus I'm working for barrel horses.


----------



## franknbeans

I would be really careful with the first one-even "checking for nads"-remember-he could be crypt. He is definitely well fed, that is for sure. I would be anxious to get more info and probably would go see both. I believe in kissing lots of frogs. Look and learn. ;-)


----------



## Elana

First horse is a paint, not a QH and he is body heavy and leg light. I bet he is not good about being tied considering how he is tied. He is straight thru the hocks and looks a bit back at the knee. Flashy color....

Second horse is for real. A little down hill in build but what a nice nice animal from those pictures. Love to see the pedigree. With all that Cash he may be very quick on barrels. Looking at him I suggest his limitations will be related to his handling and training, not to his ability. Sooo.. train him well if you get him. He looks awesome.


----------



## tlkng1

Maybe it is the angle of the pic and admittedly I am not QH savvy and do know QH are renowned for their rumps, but, the sorrel looks to be all rump with near TBred in front. The head, neck and shoulder look tiny as compared to that back end.


----------



## CandyCanes

Hmmm.... 
Couple of things I would do: 
1.) Check if that first one is a stallion or not. Looks it. 
2.) Check that the second one isn't a stallion either. He doesn't look it, but add doesn't say if its a gelding or a stallion. Just says its a 'he'. 


That first one isn't a quarter horse by any means


----------



## Aesthetic

CandyCanes said:


> Hmmm....
> Couple of things I would do:
> 1.) Check if that first one is a stallion or not. Looks it.
> 2.) Check that the second one isn't a stallion either. He doesn't look it, but add doesn't say if its a gelding or a stallion. Just says its a 'he'.
> 
> 
> That first one isn't a quarter horse by any means


I have been talking to the owner of the second one, he is a gelding.


----------



## KigerQueen

Well charros make their horses fast. The man i got my horse from had a grad appy mare. He kept her stalled unless he was riding, and fed her sweet feed and a butt load of alfalfa. Needless to say she was a little nutty.


----------



## Endiku

I'd be very, very cautious about who owns/trains any horse that you buy in this area. I see that both horses are located in Houston/Katy which is where I live so I am familiar with the trainers and owners in the area. Many, many horses (especially on craigslist) have been Hispanic trained, and while the horse itself may be good, the training often leaves a lot to be desired. Especially since they tend to move very fast, not go through the basics, and use force (strong bits, tie downs, etc) to get the animals to work. Not all of them do ofcourse, but I have seen far too many Hispanic trained horses in this area that were ruined to not be wary.

Is there a particular reason that you are looking on Craigslist? The second gelding is very nice if he truly is as nice of a ride as they say he is, but I wouldn't touch that first horse with a ten foot pole. 

What are you looking for besides a hot/spirited horse? Age, gender, finished, green broke, started on the pattern? I have a few barrel racing friends in the area who might be able to get you some good contacts, and one way to look for a horse is going to some of the rodeo meets in magnolia, katy, waller, etc., because then you can see the horse running the pattern for yourself, and if the animal is for sale most of the time the more experienced racers/sellers are willing to let you try the horse.


----------



## draftgrl

I love the look of the paint. Yeah, I may not be a great person to ask about correct conformation, but he is what I look for in a horse. Stocky, powerhouse, thick legs. To me he looks pretty well put together, and could get around those barrels quickly... as well as rope a bull lol  I'd go look at him anyway, hope he isn't a stud yet.


----------



## KigerQueen

My mare was Hispanic (charro trained) and shes ok (had some issues but she was not willing to take the abuse). Some can be hard to handle but some are trained and worked to where they can have kids ride them. I DONT agree with their methods but they can build a horse up good -_-'.


----------



## Endiku

^ I believe it is actually preferable to have a small, catty horse for barrels as opposed to the tank-like build that is looked for in, say, a ranch horse or a heeler. A larger, stockier animal will have more trouble centering itself and pressing into the turn. 

Actually if that second horse IS 16.3hh (which, as others said, is HIGHLY questionable) I might reconsider wanting him for a barrel horse. The bigger the animal it is, the harder it is for it to get down and dig in. That doesn't mean they CAN'T, just that its harder.

Kiger, perhaps the charros in your area are different than in mine. It is very typical to see 'dancing' horses here, the stallions are very rarely gelded because being a stud gives them 'spirit' which is greatly sought after in this type of riding, and 7-10 inch curbs (TWH type bits) on three year olds, tied by the reins to their saddle with their head cranked back to learn bit submission, is the norm. The horses obey, and display fiery beauty, but to any professional horse man the abuse is obvious. Many, many of these horses (especially the stallions) are kept in dark stalls and whipped to dance or behave properly.

As I said, not all are this way. But this is what I see in the majority of that type of training, and I want no part of it. The mare that I currently ride was charro trained and ridden in a double twisted wonder gag which was considered 'soft' by the rider, and she had all kinds of issues. She only knew how to go fast, had NO sense of balance and would leap into a run as soon as she felt herself getting off balance, didn't turn, frequently tried to run things over, and was terrified of people. Her mouth is damaged due to the methods (tying her head to the saddle and leaving her when she wasn't turning correctly) used on her, and even to this day (2 years after we brought her home) she will 'dance' when she doesn't know what you want her to do, or if she sees a whip or stick. Not prancing "I'm excited" dancing, but terrified, eye rolling, exaggerated knee dancing. It sickens me.


----------



## Raven13

Paint

At first glace he is impressive and appealing to the eye. Nice coloring, stocky and sturdy looking. He also looks studdish to me as others have already said. (If when you go to see him and hes not a stallion I'd be wary of the larger crest and somewhat overweightness of him, suggesting founder)

That being said, after a closer look I don't like him as much as I thought I would when he's picked apart. 

He's thick in the throat latch which would/may cause difficulty breathing during speed events (like barrels which is what it looks like you do?) 
His neck is set on nicely to some pretty good looking shoulders, well sloped. But he has virtually no withers which may cause for saddle fitting issues. He is calf kneed which may develop problems under stress. I do like his pasterns and feet however. Nice, strong looking, short back. He is built down hill. His hip looks like its has a LOT of power to it...but he is also very stood up in the hindend, stilty. and his hocks are way off the ground which wouldn't translate the power of his hip into his work very well.

Sorrel/Chestnut

Unlike the paint I didn't like him as much at first, but I grew to like him more as I went through everything. Grant, it the pictures aren't ideal for a proper confo critic though.

His neck is more attractive to me, I prefer a somewhat longer neck though and his throat latch is refined as opposed to the paint's. His shoulder also appears to be well sloped and he also has some withers to keep that saddle in place! lol I like his forelegs better as well they appear to be straight from the angles I can see them from, although perhaps a bit tied in at the knee. Also has very nice pasterns, close to ideal well sloped and on the short side of medium length. My only major issue with this one is the long back, which is built downhill as well but less so than the paint. He has a powerful looking hindend, but the catch is I much prefer the angles in his hind legs as opposed to the paints. Yes, his hocks are still fairly high off the ground...but his stifle and hock have a more closed angle to them, which usually translates into better performance.



So, needless to say, I prefer the sorrel (despite the long back) he looks like his limbs would hold up to stress better and likely serve you well performance wise. The paint is very attractive (flashy) and doesn't really have anything majorly wrong with him. In fact, he could prove me wrong and do fantastic things or he might just serve someone nicely as a pleasure/trail horse...but that hind end is just not saying "performance" to me. Either way you're certainly not getting a bad horse conformation wise, so it's your pick really :lol:


----------



## churumbeque

smrobs said:


> The first one looks like a stud to me too...and I doubt he's a registered QH with that coloring. He appears to be calf kneed and his shoulder is a bit upright. He's pretty straight through his hind end too.
> 
> The second does appear to be pretty long through his back, but that could just be the angle of the pictures. The thing that raises red flags to me about that one is that "he's got a lot of power" and the fact that the owner claims to be training him for barrels. That, to me, hints that he might be pretty hot blooded/chargey.


 I have a mare that looks like a stud. LOL


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

I am from the Houston area, and I see this persons ads on CL all the time. yes,I think it's a charros horse, and please be careful, there are a lot of very disreputable horse traders in that area, and that's a pretty bad area of town, as well. Proceed with caution. If you're looking in the Houston area, there's a place called Gittins that sells horses, his horses are VERY nice, from looking at his site, and he stands behind them. There is also a very nice paint on CL right now for $2000, being sold by a man who is using him for mounted patrol and searches. He's very nice. My daughter sent me the link, but I already deleted it. good luck.

http://www.gittinshorses.net/index.html


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

So sorry, I was only referring to the paint horse, I know nothing about the 2nd one, except Katy is in a better area of town.


----------



## Aesthetic

I trial the second horse starting Sunday. He's off the track, and been used on trails. I just am looking for prospects. Race bred, thick rear end and slightly downhill. I'm sorry guys if I don't respond for a while, I'm really upset on selling my boy.


----------



## Endiku

Well I hope for your sake that he is all that you want him to be. I'm sorry you have to sell horse current horse.


----------



## Aesthetic

I hope so. I have two buyers lined up behind me, so if he can work on barrels and poles I'll be set. He gets here tomorrow, and I'm excited. If he doesn't work there's always more horses out there


----------



## QtrBel

I'd be curious as to that sorrels height. Averag head length is what 7.5 inches being he is 6'3 I'd say maybe 9 inches and if he were standing next to that horse there is no way those withers would be at chin height to him. For a barrel horse you'd want smaller though. Hope he works out. I'd prefer more balance but those picks may be off as they aren't confo pics.


----------



## Aesthetic

QtrBel said:


> I'd be curious as to that sorrels height. Averag head length is what 7.5 inches being he is 6'3 I'd say maybe 9 inches and if he were standing next to that horse there is no way those withers would be at chin height to him. For a barrel horse you'd want smaller though. Hope he works out. I'd prefer more balance but those picks may be off as they aren't confo pics.


A barrel horse can be any height, just as long as they are able to do what you ask. Brittany Pozzi's horse is 16.2 or 16.3 and runs pro circuit with her. I have several trainers around me who are also going to ride the gelding when he gets here to help me determine what his potential is and if he is able to do what I ask.


----------



## Aesthetic

Guys, the second one, Dashinisasurething gets here in about thirty mins to an hour. He's been on a six hour journey. I'll take pictures of him while I'm trialing him, videos of movement and how he is in action and post them. I have high hopes, I really hope he's what i'm looking for!


----------



## Alexmac156

How's the new horse doing? Any pictures yet?


----------



## Aesthetic

Alright, He got here at about 8:30 pm last night. He's penned in the stud pen since I don't know how he is around my colt. He's definitely a looker, his feet need a trim DESPERATELY!!! His teeth need to be floated, he's dropping his food. He's a little high sprung, and weary of being rubbed all over by me so i'm guessing he hasn't been messed with a lot or he's just a little frisky of his new environment. I have some pictures for you, his back is a little long but in person is seems proportionate to his height.


----------



## Raven13

I like him! His back definitely looks much better in your pictures than the ones in his ad. Glad to see that he front legs are straight, as I thought they would be. Stifle is a bit straighter than I thought it was but the way he tucks his hind legs under him when he stands should compensate for that.

He looks good! I hope he works out for you


----------



## LTG

very nice horse, much preferred him to the first one you posted - like the follow pics, he has a kind eye, looks well cared for - best of luck with him.


----------



## Teekin

Oh my...., 
Does anyone else want to comment on the fact this horse has NO slope to his hind pasterns? Or over at the knee in a rather significant way? On top of a rather long fine boned pastern? OP, do understand what implications that has as far as the function/ performance of the horse goes? Do you understand why the angles of the hind leg are so important? 

I kind of wonder what the ratio of Halter breeding this boy has in him to how much performance based breeding there is. He looks much more like a horse with halter blood lines to me


----------



## smrobs

^^ Um, Dash for Cash bred top and bottom according to the sale ad. That means this horse is racing bred, _not_ halter bred at _all_ :?. Also, not significantly over at the knee. Slightly, yes, but not significantly and not in a way that will limit his ability.

As for his hind pasterns, they are absolutely fine. Horses carry 2/3 of their weight on their front end, so it stands to reason that there would be more angle in the fronts than the hinds. This horse is no straighter on the hinds than any other horse.

And, as you can see from the picture of him being ridden in the sale ad, there is no lack of flexion in his hind pasterns









He is a little bit lighter in bone that what I like to see, but 99% of quarter horses _are_ these days and they get along in performance disciplines just fine. Sometimes I think my eyes are just biased from so many years of looking at Mustangs and Draft crosses.

Also, as the OP mentioned, he desperately needed his feet done when she got him. That alone can change the appearance of the whole leg.


OP, I really like him. He's a little long in the back and a little light on bone, but if he's got the speed and the heart, I think you could go far with him.


----------



## Roperchick

Teekin said:


> Oh my....,
> Does anyone else want to comment on the fact this horse has NO slope to his hind pasterns? Or over at the knee in a rather significant way? On top of a rather long fine boned pastern? OP, do understand what implications that has as far as the function/ performance of the horse goes? Do you understand why the angles of the hind leg are so important?
> 
> I kind of wonder what the ratio of Halter breeding this boy has in him to how much performance based breeding there is. He looks much more like a horse with halter blood lines to me


 
like smrobs said...he doesn't have halter bred lines?

also if you look in the other pictures in the ad he has more angle to it than in the newer pictures.


----------



## AriatChick772

He's pretty nice! Take things slow with him and he should be great, those double d4c bred horses tend to get very very hot but if you take it slow and trail ride the heck out of him, he should do very very well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic

New pictures to come today since his trim. He's a charm under saddle, very smooth and everything strided. He is coming along backing up well and stops perfectly. He needs a little help with flexing his neck and sitting deeper on his rear end.


----------



## amp23

I kinda like him. Looking forward to new pics since his trim. Do you have any pictures or videos of you riding him yet?


----------



## Viranh

I think that he's over at the knee because he desperately needs a trim, not due to terrible conformation. IMO, he's not too straight in the back pastern, though. I've definitely seen a lot worse. I think he might be slightly straighter than average, but not to a problematic degree. Might warrant a little extra attention during a PPE, but not a deal breaker IMO unless the vet finds something. I'm not a conformation expert, though.


----------



## Aesthetic

amp23 said:


> I kinda like him. Looking forward to new pics since his trim. Do you have any pictures or videos of you riding him yet?


We are going to record him tonight, hopefully he want sore from that trim. We are taking him up to an arena. Also guys, his breathing is audible at a trot or love even a gallop, but its very clear sounding. So is he just a loud breather?


----------



## EquineCloud

I don't think he's anywhere near purebred. Bring a vet with out to make sure. He does look somewhat off, but I'm not sure why.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic

EquineCloud said:


> I don't think he's anywhere near purebred. Bring a vet with out to make sure. He does look somewhat off, but I'm not sure why.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have his papers....I'm pretty sure he's purebred.


----------



## smrobs

Sure is nice when folks read the whole thread before they post, huh, Aesthetic? :wink:


----------



## Aesthetic

smrobs said:


> Sure is nice when folks read the whole thread before they post, huh, Aesthetic? :wink:


You have to love it, I mean...Come on guys. Anyways, have you seen my martingale form in horse training? I was wondering if you have answers since people can only tell me how to train my horse and not answer my question...


----------



## amp23

My guy looks more like a TB than a QH but the former owner still swears that he's full QH.. QHs come in all shapes and sizes!

Is he in shape or has he gone a little while without any work? Does it seem like he's breathing hard or just loud?


----------



## Aesthetic

amp23 said:


> My guy looks more like a TB than a QH but the former owner still swears that he's full QH.. QHs come in all shapes and sizes!
> 
> Is he in shape or has he gone a little while without any work? Does it seem like he's breathing hard or just loud?


He's been rode but not worked. He's breathing loud and it sounds hard, but he isn't breathing that hard in reality.


----------



## AriatChick772

Get him scoped he could have collapsed.. look up roarers and see if he has the same symptoms
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772

oh and around here we say collapsed but in reality it's a type of paralysis. Sorry can't be much of help, I've only met a few and only one had the surgery to correct the paralyzed portion of his larynx.. but I just know they made a ton of noise!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Congrats on the new horse!


----------



## Aesthetic

I've some tons of research. The only sound he makes is a loud clear airway sound. No whistle or gargle, just loud intakes of breath, kind of like a human gasping


----------



## SammysMom

Congrats on your beautiful boy! And from how you describe him, it sounds like you got a great deal on him! I think out here in Oregon he'd have cost more.


----------



## Elana

For anyone interested here is the pedigree:

Dashinisasurething Quarter Horse

Lots of nice nice race breeding there. 
If you want to know for sure about the breathing noise, you will need to have him scoped.


----------



## amp23

I'd have a vet check it out to be sure he's 100% healthy and able to handle being worked. Breathing hard from being out of shape is one thing but jus loud breathing could be something more serious


----------



## Aesthetic

I'm taking him in tomorrow hopefully, ill get the vet to listen to him and decide if we need to scope


----------



## amp23

Sounds like a good plan. Hope it goes well!!


----------



## Teekin

Aest, you are entirely right, those are 100% race bloodlines. 75% lead right back to TB's within 2 generations. There are a lot of ROM races and some hall of fame QH race horses in there. 
I wonder if he was tried at the track, Rusidio downs? , and then sent back to the farm to be sold as when his race career was done? I see no race stats on his petigree but that may not mean anything. He may of gone through all the training and then it was decided he just wasn't worth the gamble. Who knows? In light of what you have said about him so far a PPE is a must. Ask the vet if he thinks those back ankles warrent an x-ray considering how straight they are and what you want him to do. He needs them to deeply flex in order to dig in and make the turns.


----------



## Zexious

So, I'm a bit confused... Did you actually buy him or is he currently on trial?


----------



## Teekin

amp23 said:


> My guy looks more like a TB than a QH but the former owner still swears that he's full QH.. QHs come in all shapes and sizes!
> 
> Is he in shape or has he gone a little while without any work? Does it seem like he's breathing hard or just loud?


Amp- they allow full TB into the QH registry with open arms. Your horse could be as much as 95% TB and still be a papered QH. A lot of registries welcome Arabians and TB's to keep the gene pool vigorous.


----------



## Aesthetic

Currently trial, but most likely a buy. 

I have looked him up and he's ran over backs 10-15 races that my phone lets me see. I'm not sure, ill definitely get everything looked at.


----------



## Teekin

OP, can I ask why you didn't look into Cutting Horse bloodlines? and see what a trainer in that area had for sale? They are bred to sit and turn hard, they have the ideal bone, musculature and mind set to make an exteemly good barell horse. The only downside I can see is they might be a bit spendy, but the horse should last you 30+ years and be in the ribbons.


----------



## Aesthetic

Teekin said:


> OP, can I ask why you didn't look into Cutting Horse bloodlines? and see what a trainer in that area had for sale? They are bred to sit and turn hard, they have the ideal bone, musculature and mind set to make an exteemly good barell horse. The only downside I can see is they might be a bit spendy, but the horse should last you 30+ years and be in the ribbons.


Around here, they ask 5k for a horse that's just green, horrid conformation. And personally there aren't many breeders out here. Most horses out here are grades or bought at an auction. I don't have the finance to buy a horse to far from me that aren't allowed to trial. Racing bred can be a barrel racing horse, I know a few out here that are very successful in the arena.


----------



## NRW

Aesthetic said:


> Around here, they ask 5k for a horse that's just green, horrid conformation. And personally there aren't many breeders out here. Most horses out here are grades or bought at an auction. I don't have the finance to buy a horse to far from me that aren't allowed to trial. Racing bred can be a barrel racing horse, I know a few out here that are very successful in the arena.



The ads you are looking at are from the Houston and Katy area. I'm from the Katy area also. 
Have you looked at the Facebook groups "Texas Horses for sale"? Or "horses in texas for sale"?
Some are real hit or miss but I have seen a couple on there that are worth a look. 
A LOT of barrel horses on there also. Some have questionable conformation, but some look pretty nice...just gotta look. Only thing I don't like about the groups is there is a lot of repeat people selling horses...??  
Cheap prices on a lot of decent looking horses also. Most of the people are down for haggling or trades, especially when their horse doesn't sell like they think it will. Have also seen a few of them open to payments or trades. Might be worth a browse if you have a Facebook account. 
Not all of the horses are in houston area, but some are in the surrounding areas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Sounds like there are more HF people in our area than I thought! Interesting!

OP, how is your trial gelding going for you? Is he a winner?

Barrel Racing at Barrel Horse World, Barrel Horses for Sale, Barrel Racing Forums, Equine Health Articles, Western Tack, and more


----------



## Aesthetic

Endiku said:


> Sounds like there are more HF people in our area than I thought! Interesting!
> 
> OP, how is your trial gelding going for you? Is he a winner?
> 
> Barrel Racing at Barrel Horse World, Barrel Horses for Sale, Barrel Racing Forums, Equine Health Articles, Western Tack, and more


I absolutely love that he is a challenge. Since he is off the track and hasn't been taught anything he needs for outside disciplines, he needs to be taught basically everything. Foot commands, flexing, crossing over, sitting on his rear end, and so forth. 
On the ground he's a charm and does it all you ask, but i'm guessing his mouth is very sensitive and he doesn't like his bit. SO when I ask on saddle, he gets very frustrated and confused. 
Time will help. 
If he doesn't have a breathing problem we may get him, He's got a lovely attitude and is extremely willing to learn. He despised backing up two days ago, and today he backs up beautifully. 
Not sure if he's a winner yet, I'm watching his movement tonight on camera to see how he moves. Earlier out in pasture he had a bit of funky movement.


----------



## Endiku

Good. When you're experienced, the cleaner the slate the better. Less kinks to iron out from faulty training.


----------



## Aesthetic

Endiku said:


> Good. When you're experienced, the cleaner the slate the better. Less kinks to iron out from faulty training.


Agreed, he's something i've never worked with before and i'm in love with the way he rides. I just got back from working him in a nice arena with lovely ground, I believe Saturday this horse will officially be mine. 
He tries so hard to do what i ask, he's a pleaser.


----------



## TimWhit91

He is a gorgeous boy, I hope he works out for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic

TimWhit91 said:


> He is a gorgeous boy, I hope he works out for you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thank you


----------



## Aesthetic

well I got his throat scoped and he is a roarer, level 4 which means he's completely paralyzed on one side....so no buy. .


----------



## Raven13

OH NO :-o I'm sorry, it sounded like you really liked him.

No chance for a tie back surgery?


----------



## Viranh

Sorry to hear that. At least you found out before you bought him!


----------



## Aesthetic

I really did like him, but the owner refuses to drop the price. I am not paying 2k to 1.5k for a horse I have to spend 1.5k to 2k on a surgery for. 
I really liked him, he had wonderful potential...but I don't think it will work. I told his owner to come get him when he can. So...Looking for more. I will post any I find here


----------



## smrobs

Oh, I'm sorry. That just sucks. Don't worry though, you'll find another that may be better than this one.


----------



## AriatChick772

Ugh I was hoping that wasn't the case but sure sounded like it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

So sorry this happened to you! Better to find out now than later though. Keep your hopes up!


----------



## CandyCanes

In my eyes, when something ,like this happens, it just means the horse wasn't right for you in the first place. I believe in fate... When a horse didn't work for me, but I adored it, I let it go, and said "If this is fate, this means I'll get a horse 10 times better than this, for a cheaper price". 
You know what, that exact thing happened. 
So don't feel bad, because your perfect horse is out there, waiting for you somewhere


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet

I completly agree with Candy Canes and when things like that happen this is the story i always remember 

There once was a simple farmer who lived and struggled alongside his neighbours and friends, trying to exist and fulfil a peaceful life. One day news arrived from far away, that his old loving father had died. His neighbours gathered to grieve, but the farmer simply said, “Bad luck? Good luck? Who knows?” 

In time relatives brought a very fine horse of great cost and fine breeding, left to the farmer by his father. All the villagers and neighbours gathered in delight with him to celebrate his good fortune, but he just said, “Bad luck? Good luck? Who knows?”

One day the horse escaped into the hills and when all the farmer’s neighbours sympathized with the old man over his bad luck, the farmer replied, “Bad luck? Good luck? Who knows?”

A week later the horse returned with a herd of wild horses from the hills and this time the neighbours congratulated the farmer on his good luck. His reply was, “Good luck? Bad luck? Who knows?”

Then, when the farmer’s son was attempting to tame one of the wild horses, he fell off its back and broke his leg. Everyone thought this very bad luck. Not the farmer, whose only reaction was, “Bad luck? Good luck? Who knows?”

Some weeks later the army marched into the village and conscripted every able-bodied youth they found there. When they saw the farmer’s son with his broken leg they let him off. Now was that good luck? Bad luck? Who knows?

An ancient Chinese story as told by Anthony de Mello in The Song of the Bird


----------



## Aesthetic

2005 AQHA MARE

I'm looking at this mare, I called the owner. She was very very hesitant to let me trial her or buy her UNTIL she knew that I was friends with some people she knew. She felt uncomfortable handing her baby over to someone who she didn't know or someone she knew didn't know.
She was very upright about her, said she was broke from the ground up. She neck reins, knows her foot commands, and she also spend 60-90 days in training. She also was sent to be cowboyied after she bucked off her daughter a year or two ago. She hasn't had any respect or riding problems sense.
She says she is selling her because they don't have a use for her. She's to fresh for her 2-4 years old kids and needs a stronger hand. She also told me that the mare hasn't had much done to her in over a year or so due to losses in the family.
Not the best pics, but thoughts?


----------



## Aesthetic

Also, both parents are negative for HYPP (Or what the initials are). So under AQHA that makes the colt/filly automatically negative. Also belief is if she was positive for HYPP she wouldn't have been able to survive the cowboy training.


----------



## smrobs

She's not a bad looking little mare. She's got a ton more bone and a lot better angles in her legs than most halter bred horses. I question the "started right" part of it if they put a picture in the ad of her with her reins around the saddle to set her head, but if you're okay with re-training that, then I'd say go look at her.


----------



## Aesthetic

smrobs said:


> She's not a bad looking little mare. She's got a ton more bone and a lot better angles in her legs than most halter bred horses. I question the "started right" part of it if they put a picture in the ad of her with her reins around the saddle to set her head, but if you're okay with re-training that, then I'd say go look at her.


I asked about the started right, she said that she meant ground up. Lots of introduction and and manners. Vocal commands and respect, than worked with it under saddle. The reins are held infront of her in the picture, the ropes from the bit to the saddle were an act of a german martingale. 
I agree she has more bone, how do her hocks look. Decently angled?


----------



## smrobs

Because her tail is in the way on that one side picture, I can't tell the exact angle, but they don't appear overly straight.

Unlike a lot of folks, I don't hold an aversion to halter bred horses for performance disciplines...so long as they've got the conformation to stand up to it. Heck, I used to have a grandson of Impressive who was a stellar team roping and reining horse.


----------



## Tryst

I think she looks decent from a conformation standpoint. Better bone, legs, pasterns and feet than many halter bred horses. Her neck is a little thick, and shoulder fairly upright, but I think she looks like she could be pretty powerful through her hind end.


----------



## Endiku

Her front legs look funky to me, but I can't tell if its just the picture or not. Almost seems like her entire left fore is crooked and lighter boned than the other?


----------



## Aesthetic

Endiku said:


> Her front legs look funky to me, but I can't tell if its just the picture or not. Almost seems like her entire left fore is crooked and lighter boned than the other?


I just went back and looked, I cant tell either lol


----------



## Teekin

The only stock horses I have a hot clue about Other than the Goers Design babies are the Obvious Conclusion kids because I delt with quite a few and had a daughter. The geldings were worth their weight in gold as junior WP horses. They did GREAT as WP horses and had the best minds for a junior rider. They learned fast, didn't fuss, weren't spooky, once they learned their job you could leave them for months, load them up, go to a show and they were flawless. You could go down the trails and take them swimming, push cows, use them as a pack horse, teach a few lessons and then show on them. Just fantastic all round horses. The mares OTOH could be wonderful like the gelding or could be a nightmare. They seem to be a bit flakier. Some had to be on regumate or they were basket cases, some would fight you every day over stupid little things like going past a rock they had seen for the last 6 years of their life, some disliked people and were just misserable to ride ( ears pinned, tail whipping), some were very dominante and beat the tar out of the other horses, some were neurotic and would walk the fence, keeping them sound was neigh impossible. The geldings seemed to be spared this, it was just the mares that were nuts. Not all of them but enough to make you wonder.


----------



## Aesthetic

Teekin said:


> The only stock horses I have a hot clue about Other than the Goers Design babies are the Obvious Conclusion kids because I delt with quite a few and had a daughter. The geldings were worth their weight in gold as junior WP horses. They did GREAT as WP horses and had the best minds for a junior rider. They learned fast, didn't fuss, weren't spooky, once they learned their job you could leave them for months, load them up, go to a show and they were flawless. You could go down the trails and take them swimming, push cows, use them as a pack horse, teach a few lessons and then show on them. Just fantastic all round horses. The mares OTOH could be wonderful like the gelding or could be a nightmare. They seem to be a bit flakier. Some had to be on regumate or they were basket cases, some would fight you every day over stupid little things like going past a rock they had seen for the last 6 years of their life, some disliked people and were just misserable to ride ( ears pinned, tail whipping), some were very dominante and beat the tar out of the other horses, some were neurotic and would walk the fence, keeping them sound was neigh impossible. The geldings seemed to be spared this, it was just the mares that were nuts. Not all of them but enough to make you wonder.


I was told she was a tail whipper and is a dominate mare. That's all. Ill have her at my place for a week before we decide to buy.


----------



## Teekin

Well as a gaming horse the 'tude might just be a PIA but you know that in a rail class that tail and those ears will knock you right out of the ribbons. I will say that those Obvious C. mares were TOUGH as a coffin nail and seem to be athletic as heck if you could get them to do the work. Just a matter of what you are willing to trade off. You may get a great athlete at a very good price because she is such a snot-nose to ride. That was the only way I ended up have horses with Any talent at all when I was younger. Good luck to you.


----------



## Aesthetic

Teekin said:


> Well as a gaming horse the 'tude might just be a PIA but you know that in a rail class that tail and those ears will knock you right out of the ribbons. I will say that those Obvious C. mares were TOUGH as a coffin nail and seem to be athletic as heck if you could get them to do the work. Just a matter of what you are willing to trade off. You may get a great athlete at a very good price because she is such a snot-nose to ride. That was the only way I ended up have horses with Any talent at all when I was younger. Good luck to you.


Thank you! With all your information I am really looking forward to see how much stuffs itself into her category. I was warned she used to be a bit of a snot nose, but they said that's why they got her into cowboy training. The man literally warned her not to come out there until her training was over, people don't like to watch what their horse goes through in order to gain some respect. 
This time I PROMISE to take videos of her movement and how she acts during certain processes.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

In your search, you might also check out

southeasttexasclassifieds.com

I have seen quite a few nice horses on there, even a few barrel horses.


----------



## Teekin

Aes, as a side note, if you are in Texas please take a look at horse's coming out of the track Rudiso Down's, especially ones bred by the Heurta's. That clan ended up with some of the Phillips and Whitley broodstock from the 40 and 50's. Their bloodlines are priceless but let's face it, if it get's to the track and doesn't want to run how much is it worth? For your sport look for Mr. Prospector and more specificly Carson City. If you can find Forestry or Mineshaft that is good to. If you must have close Northern Dancer look for Deputy Minister- he produced some of the most ridable winingest sport TB's. Excellent minds, huge hearts, great athletes and Brave. They are very people horses, they will try till their legs come apart. Vice Regent is another nice sport line but not as forgiving, they can be difficult.


----------



## Aesthetic

I bought the 2005 mare. I took her to get her xrayed because of a slight limp. She has stage four navicular in both front feet and is up for sale as a brood mare and trail horse. I don't know what to do with her. The seller won't answer calls or messages (which have been read).


----------



## CandyCanes

Oh heck! What a shame! Just when you thought you were in luck


----------



## Aesthetic

CandyCanes said:


> Oh heck! What a shame! Just when you thought you were in luck


Yeah, obviously not getting the money I got her for but if she goes to a good home all is good. For now I'm I'm going to breeders and people who breed and train horses for a business. I have another thread called barrel prospects. All of you were so much help here, take a peak at that thread. I just wanted to let everyone know here what happened after I purchased that mare.


----------



## Tryst

An example of why one should get a pre purchase exam... Just saying . I hope you did on the new horse.


----------



## Aesthetic

Tryst said:


> An example of why one should get a pre purchase exam... Just saying . I hope you did on the new horse.


I did get one, the vets said a leg X-ray wasn't necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viranh

That really sucks. I just went through re-homing a mare with hock arthritis that I didn't catch until I'd owned her for six months. It is no fun. I hope you find her a wonderful home and find something sound to compete. Best of luck.


----------

